# I booked a grooming appt.



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

My beautiful boy's coat is a shredded mess and no amount of imagination can make it look good anymore, so were off to get it cut down tomorrow. Shamouti has done some of the damage but alot of it Rufus has done to himself. He's had the itchies soooooo bad that he's scratched the hair on the back of his head down to an inch long! I tried to use the scissors to even it up just a bit and now he has a little head and a big body! :frusty: His skin is healthy and pink underneath and since it's his head he scratching and not his feet the vet said it's more likely a food allergy than a Springtime one so I'll be eliminating some things from his diet and keep a food vs. itchies diary to see if we can figure it all out. I'm also going to speak with my vet about allergy testing when Rufus has his boosters in another month. If it's not too expensive I may just want to go that route and get my answers all at once! The boys are both sleeping right now, but I'll get some "before" pics when they get up.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hopefully the 3rd time sending this is the charm, every time I hit the send button I get kicked out..

Christy Rufus is going to look adorable, you will enjoy having his hair shorter for the summer and while Shamouti is still teething. I look forward to seeing some before and after pictures.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Hopefully the 3rd time sending this is the charm, every time I hit the send button I get kicked out..
> 
> *Christy Rufus is going to look adorable, you will enjoy having his hair shorter for the summer and while Shamouti is still teething. I look forward to seeing some before and after pictures.*


I agree!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Christy, I know it's disappointing not to be able to keep him in a full coat, but you'll get to the bottom of the itchies soon and Rufus will look adorable in a shorter cut. I know that Jane is our resident expert on food allergies, so PM her and see what she might suggest.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, I can't pretend that I won't be sad to see Rufus' beautiful coat go, but I'm sure you're making the right decision and that he (and you) will appreciate the shorter cut. I'll look for the pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Rufus is such a handsome boy, he will look adorable in any cut! I think he'll be so much more comfortable for the summer. I hope you can get the allergy thing figured out soon too.

Looking forward to seeing pictures of Rufus in his new cut!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Christy - where are you taking Rufus? Last time I took Lola to Wizard of Paws in Berkeley they practically shaved her...when I specified 1" long. It was 5 weeks ago and she reaching 1" just now!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thaks for the kind words guys! Man! If I had known I would be cutting him down in advance I wouldn't have been putting myself through hell! He just finished blowing coat. :frusty: The allergies are frustrating and I'm sure ti will take some time to work through it. I plan to re-read the Lincoln thread since I know Jane went through this very recently.



Redorr said:


> Christy - where are you taking Rufus? Last time I took Lola to Wizard of Paws in Berkeley they practically shaved her...when I specified 1" long. It was 5 weeks ago and she reaching 1" just now!


I'm taking him to Blue Ribbon Grooming so I guess we'll have to see how it goes. I will get a chance to speak with the groomer in the morning when I drop him off.

Here's are some before's so you can see the breakage. *Then I gotta run to Puppy K. with Shamouti...so I'll check back later!

PS check out the hair on the grass...thanks Shamouti. :frusty:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Christy- Rufus will be adorable no matter what. There just comes a time when you can't deal with the full coat or that the coat gets damaged and needs to grow out again. I reached a point when Maddie was 10 1/2 months old where I couldn't deal anymore. Her hair was nearly down to the ground, was incredibly thick, and she was blowing coat. Plus it was HOT outside. I let it grow in the winter, but its so much easier when its in a long puppy cut. Just be sure to print off some pics of cuts you like so you're not surprised. Take them in and tell the groomer "I want him like that." There's still no guarantees, but it does help them. Good luck and post pictures of your beautiful boy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

With a puppy cut it will look like you have 2 puppiesound::fish:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I see where the damage is, Christy, and I think you're doing what must be done. Rufus doesn't seem to mind the messy hair one bit though, if you look at that smile in the last picture! lol What a doll. 

But what can you do? You and he will find it much easier to deal with. A shorter coat makes grooming sessions more fun and relaxed and Shamouti will still find something to grab somewhere. That's what puppies love to do!  Good luck!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Christy, Rufus will look adorable. 
I hope you can get to the bottom of the allergy problem sooner rather than later. I know how frustrated Jane was when Lincoln had his bout with allergies.
Hugs to you and Rufus.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy, Tori is so much more comfortable and happy in her puppy cut. I'm sure Rufus will be the same, maybe more so, since he's got the "itchies" so bad. Sure hope you can quickly figure out what he's allergic to. I'll be checking here tomorrow for pix!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sally you're right! It will just look like I have two puppies. eace: 

I was hoping you could see the damage, it's awful. Thanks Marj, I loved that last pic too. I was in a hurry to get Shamouti to his puppy class so I didn't have time to crop it nicely, but I had to love that big smile. 

Leslie, I'm hoping Rufus comes out nice like Tori did.

My men are off camping this week so they will sure be surprised when they get home!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Christy- Dash could have just visited and done the other end  This week, I had a few people ask how I cut Dora's bangs and get them so they are out of her face. Dash is a pretty cheap groomer  Good luck and definitely share some photos and remember if you dont like it, it grows pretty fast!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow. Rufus really has made a mess of the back of his head! I think you are doing the right thing getting him cut down. Then you can get to the bottom of the allergy problem and he can have a nice cool summer before it grows out again.
Indie and Dusty take chunks of hair like that out of each other occasionally too, but so far their coats still look okay. Indie scratches at her muzzle a lot and the hair there is a mess. I wonder if it's allergies, but I have noticed she does it if she gets any hair in her eyes. She's also had an ear infection for a while which we are just now getting cleared up. Hopefully that will help too.

Best wishes for a beautiful cut!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> This week, I had a few people ask how I cut Dora's bangs and get them so they are out of her face.


Amanda, People have asked me the same thing about Rufus even before the attack of the little bro. His stays lightly feathered in the front. :biggrin1:



DAJsMom said:


> Wow. Rufus really has made a mess of the back of his head!


He sure did!  He's been scratching at his muzzle too and in my reading I've seen that ear infections can be related to allergies. I'll cross my fingers real tight for you that Indie doesn't have them.

It's 1:30 and I dropped him off at 7:30 and I haven't heard from them yet. The gal I booked the appointment with said if I needed him released at a certain time to let them know when I came in....also the owner would be there in the morning. This morning the owner was NOT in yet, and when I asked to have him done by noon this gal told me I needed to make that clear when I booked the appt. *sigh I sure hope they are more organized about my grooming directions. I gave the yuppy puppy sheet with a print out of the short version since it'll probably have to go short. I told them to leave the tail and ears untrimmed, no poodle feet (said that twice!), no trimming the inside corner of the eyes, and no bulls eye in the back. Now lets just see how he comes out. :suspicious:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Can't wait to see how he comes out. We're still only walking Cooper at night, in the dark..with a shirt on ound:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It doesn't look too bad at all! I think it's a little different than I expected in the face but I sorta like it. She didn't do "bangs". It looks like she left his head hair a bit longer and worked the rest in. He has the same ole Rufus-y kind of look. :biggrin1:

She did do a "bulls-eye" :nono: but thankfully his tail covers it fully. It will take me a few days to decide how much a really like it. I did notice a long piece under the chin that may have missed the shears. So what do you think?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

He is adorable! I think Shamouti likes it too!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

He looks great!!!!!! and so much cooler too!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Christy - I love Rufus' puppy cut!!! He still has that natural, casual look. To me he looks more comfortable for the hot weather ahead.

Now he can get down to the serious business of playing with Shamouti!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Rufus looks adorable and the hair will grow back. :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

He looks great Christy, like you said he still has that "Rufus-y" look about him.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks!  It will grow back and he will be cooler. ~easier to bathe and brush too! Debby, Shamouti barked at him when we got home! Than he sniffed him all over and decided it really was Rufus after all and off they ran to play.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great summer cut! I think the one who likes it the least will be Shamouti- less Rufus hair to hang off of!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy he looks adorable, looks like Shamouti approves as well.

I think the only thing I would change is maybe leave his face a little fuller, they have a tendency to cut the face/cheeks hair where the ears lay over when actually because of the ear's it is ok not to blend that part with the body. Does that make sense?


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

He looks very cute!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Christy he looks adorable, looks like Shamouti approves as well.
> 
> I think the only thing I would change is maybe leave his face a little fuller, they have a tendency to cut the face/cheeks hair where the ears lay over when actually because of the ear's it is ok not to blend that part with the body. Does that make sense?


Hmmm now I gotta go check and see what they did!

It is longer there and not blended to the body. I had noticed on the drive home that she left some longish parts near the ears and that was good because his ears are pretty thin. His face is a little thin and long. Part of that is more of the itching and part is Shamouti grabbing his cheeks and hanging on.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Now I had to go back and look at the before pictures LOL I was comparing his face to the picture in your avatar before the itching started. You are correct his face did thin out a lot because of the itching, poor guy.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy, it looks like you got your wish... Rufus' cut looks every bit as good as the one Tori has :biggrin1: I really like the way he looks!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Rufus looks great! He is so handsome.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Now I had to go back and look at the before pictures LOL I was comparing his face to the picture in your avatar before the itching started. You are correct his face did thin out a lot because of the itching, poor guy.


When I hold up his ear and look for the back side...uh lemme see, it looks like he has mutton chops? The neck is one length but then it goes much longer under the ears. I'm sorta wondering if the communtication between the receptionist and the groomer went awry. I tried to tell her to NOT cut the hair in the inside corners of the eyes. I wonder if she though I meant the hair over his eyes since it seems like the head portion of the cut is longer than the body and more balanced towards the length of his "bangs". I can see a tiny line where the blade of the shaver was touched between his eyes too. It's not bad and thank goodness they didn't shave a patch down the nose. I don't really like the looks of that so much.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks guys! I think Tori is just a little bit cuter. But she's a girl so Rufus isn't jealous.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, I think Rufus looks great! He's so handsome, there's no way he wouldn't look good!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Christy, 

I think he turned out great!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Rufus is so cute! I especially like the way they cut the body.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I think he looks great in the new cut. Groomer did a good job on face and legs and didn't shave him down. CUTE.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Christy- Rufus turned out great! He's not short and still looks very much like a Hav. I'm sure you're relieved. He's adorable!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I sure am relieved. The more I look at him the more I get used to it. She left it longer than I thought she'd be able to. It feels really soft too!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Indie's ear infection I think is the result of copious amounts of ear hair! We had it plucked a few weeks ago, but I didn't follow through enough with the ear ointment. I'm trying again now and following the instructions faithfully. We'll just hope it's not allergy related, but I did see what they pulled out of her ear and it was not pretty!

Rufus, however, looks really nice!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Christy,
Rufus looks great! I would take Casper in for a cut like that in a minute...if only I knew for sure he would come back out looking like that.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Christy - again I'll say you are very brave to have had him cut and I think he looks so wonderful. Very Rufus-y as you said. Good going.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you guys. You're all being so very supportive. Since he had so much breakage I really did HAVE to get him cut. I gotta be honest though, I love, love, love the mini sheepdog look far better. This morning, I'm looking, (trimming a bit), evaluating, what is good and not so good. She did a very nice cut. I don't think she brought up his chest/neck area up well into the chin/beard so I did a little trimming to even it out and blend it better. The area from the neck towards the face--the same. He has a good cut. 

big pause here, because I don't know what to say.... I know so many of you all love the puppy cuts, but I just really love him natural. He has a little Bichon butt now.  It looks like he's walking on his tippy toes, with the tiny foot trim and his nails showing. I'd be a little embarrassed to be seen walking him. :hurt: *Don't tell him I said this, it's just between us! I tell him he's handsome. I've gotta find out what is making him itch so much, so I can get it stopped and grow him out again!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, I'm exactly like you! I know that a lot of people like puppy cuts but they just are not my thing. I think I would cry if I had to cut Kubrick. But even though I prefer the long look, I'm being totally honest in saying that Rufus looks really good, and I wouldn't worry about it so much (I know, easier said than done), but just focus on understanding what is making him itch and then start growing him out again. Hang in there! :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Christy, I'm exactly like you! I know that a lot of people like puppy cuts but they just are not my thing. I think I would cry if I had to cut Kubrick. But even though I prefer the long look, I'm being totally honest in saying that Rufus looks really good, and I wouldn't worry about it so much (I know, easier said than done), but just focus on understanding what is making him itch and then start growing him out again. Hang in there! :hug:


I love that look also but with beach trips etc puppy cut is the most practical :frusty:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Christy, Rufus looks really great - your groomer did a nice job! I can sympathize with coat-damage due to a new puppy. Lincoln has lost a lot of his black hair on his rump (it has been chewed and torn off), so when I gave him a summer trim I tried to even it out. Maybe by the time Rufus' coat grows back in, Shamouti will have calmed down a bit


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, I definitely understand the appeal of puppy cuts, I just am not really into the look of them as much.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus looks great. So fluffy and soft. It's not all that short. That means it will grow out quickly. 

I am one who likes puppy cuts but I'll admit I wanted ONE Havanese who actually looks like a Havanese and not a Bichon or a Poodle or a Terrier mix (and let's face it, I could've gotten a toy poodle MUCH cheaper!) so McKenna has long hair. I have had to start all over again with her a couple of times though. The best thing about hair, it grows!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I am one who likes puppy cuts but I'll admit I wanted ONE Havanese who actually looks like a Havanese and not a Bichon or a Poodle or a Terrier mix (and let's face it, I could've gotten a toy poodle MUCH cheaper!) so McKenna has long hair. I have had to start all over again with her a couple of times though. The best thing about hair, it grows!!


I love hearing that! Unfortunitely, because of the thinning and shredding around his face, he doesn't even get a nice Havanese type puppy look. It comes out more schnauzer-ish! *Good thing is, I like the look of a schnauzer, so it's not too awful.

Sure if I had bought a Bichon, and I considered it, I would want it to have the Bichon look. But having a Hav, I want it to look like a Hav.

Jane, I sent you a LONG PM. It's not Shamouti doing most of the damage~it's Rufus.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh, I just wanted to add, that if anyone would consider a puppy cut to have a clean rear and no clingons....that didn't happen. Rufus was just a little looser than usual yesterday, you know the stress and all, and he still had poo tangled in his tail even with his pooper shaved.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh man that is so unfair Christy. I was just wondering today what it is about these guys that make Poop butt such a common trait. :frusty::frusty::frusty: Thank goodness you love them.

Can't you just see the puppy ad now?

For sale, hard to house train, prone to loose stools that cling and hair that mats for months at a time at least twice during the first two years of life. ound:I think I'll run right out and get another one! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

good buddy said:


> oh, I just wanted to add, that if anyone would consider a puppy cut to have a clean rear and no clingons....that didn't happen. Rufus was just a little looser than usual yesterday, you know the stress and all, and he still had poo tangled in his tail even with his pooper shaved.


A friend of mine told me she has a "poop chute" trimmed to minimize clingons. I haven't tried that, but maybe others on the forum have and have had success? I just keep a box of baby wipes by the door and have my butt bath station ready!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> A friend of mine told me she has a "poop chute" trimmed to minimize clingons. I haven't tried that, but maybe others on the forum have and have had success? I just keep a box of baby wipes by the door and have my butt bath station ready!


and how old is her Hav? I gotta ask because they not only trimmed around his bum, but they also drew a shaved line downward. I would call it a "chute" and still we had problems the very first day. It wasn't the short little hiney hairs that caught. It was the tail feathers and the older the dog the longer the tail. I would also have to shave his tail to avoid the problem I guess. Thankfully, we sometimes go weeks without a problem.  Then we have two or three incidents in the same week! :frusty:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, I usually trim (not shave) with scissors down his butt and take off the sides bit. I also trim up a little teensy bit off his tail hair and that seems to help. I will sometimes get something stuck there, but less often . His butt looks completely covered in hair, though, when he is just walking around as his tail hair covers most of my trimming, but when he squats it seems to work. I hope that makes sense... who knew a butt trim was hard to explain? LOL.

Oh and I just wanted to mention re Rufus' itchies... I just put Kubrick on the grain free Fromm's Surf and Turf and he eats it well. It's made with Chicken, Salmon, Duck and Sweet Potato. If you want a food to see about any grain allergies, I just wanted to suggest it for you.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> I hope that makes sense... who knew a butt trim was hard to explain? LOL.
> 
> If you want a food to see about any grain allergies, I just wanted to suggest it for you.


Haha! It does make sense. That looks like what they did at the groomers.

Rufus is on the Fromm's Salmon A'La Veg. It's grain-free as well, but I ordered up the Duck and Sweet Potato one to try a different protein source to see if that would help. I also checked through his treats and am test-elimating all corn for now to seei f that helps. I like the Fromm's foods and the dogs eat them well.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, actually the Salmon a la Veg and the Duck and Sweet Potato are not grain free. They use alternative sources of grain instead (brown rice, barley, oatmeal). It's still an excellent food, of course and Kubrick LOVES the Duck and Sweet Potato a lot more, but only the Surf & Turf is truly grain free... he will eat the Surf and Turf but not with as much gusto, I've noticed. I think I will switch him back to the Duck and Sweet Potato as I was only trying it out to see how he liked it, not because of an allergy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> Christy, actually the Salmon a la Veg and the Duck and Sweet Potato are not grain free. They use alternative sources of grain instead (brown rice, barley, oatmeal). It's still an excellent food, of course and Kubrick LOVES the Duck and Sweet Potato a lot more, but only the Surf & Turf is truly grain free... he will eat the Surf and Turf but not with as much gusto, I've noticed. I think I will switch him back to the Duck and Sweet Potato as I was only trying it out to see how he liked it, not because of an allergy.


Arggggggghh. :O I'll have go to see their website! My vet told me to chage the protein source so I though about the duck and had noticed it was recommended for allergy problems. I was thinking it WAS grain free.  I had better do better with my homework! I'll go check the surf and turf out. My local store has to order in for me and it usually takes two weeks. No one in town carries the Fromm's on the shelf. Thank you for telling me!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OK I just re-read on the site and what they say is...

"All of our balanced diets (dry and canned) do not contain corn or wheat (the most common food allergens found in dog food.) If your dog has a specific protein allergy we recommend feeding our single source protein foods. Our single meat/fish protein source foods include Salmon À La Veg, Whitefish & Potato, and Duck & Sweet Potato."

Which is why I ordered the Duck. The vet said to try a different protein.

But yeah now I see where it states that the Surf and Turf one is completely grain free. If the protein change doesn't seem to help, I may try that one next!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Lina said:


> . ... who knew a butt trim was hard to explain.


I'm sorry... something about this sentence JUST CRACKS ME UP!!!!
ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Christy - if it's allergy related you'll be able to handle the potato - it's better to go with a single protein first with your elimination diet. Jane's the one who discovered that some can have the sweet potato allergy. With Fromms grain free - you've got the offending protein chicken in there to confound your results.

One interesting new food idea - My Maltese, Buddy, has most likely a chicken sensitivity - not a true allergy. So I've done the Eagle Wholistic Duck and Oatmeal, Pro Plan Select Salmon and Rice and most recently used the Solid Gold Wee Bits (Bison and Salmon) and I just noticed that his tear staining is almost gone! He still gets the goopies that I just comb out but I haven't used a cleaner in almost a month and his stain has lightened so much I can't believe it. Even the old stain is just very light right now and the new hair that is growing out isn't stained. Now he's still itching but it must be environmental allergies or irritants. I'm just so surprised - I never expected this outcome.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lisa,

Congrats on the good luck with Buddy! I'm curious why you say he will be able to handle the potato....since Janes boy couldn't. The sweet potato concerns me a bit after seeing what happened with Lincoln.

The surf and Turf says duck, salmon, and chicken. Is chicken a more likely offender?

I bought the Duck and Sweet Potato but I also bought a bag of the Chicken A'la Veg for later use. For now I know to stick with only one type of food. 

I read somewhere that allergies compound so your dog can be allergic to one or two things but not itch and then maybe a sesonal thing adds in and it puts them over their threshold, so now they are scratching.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I'm curious why you say he will be able to handle the potato....since Janes boy couldn't. The sweet potato concerns me a bit after seeing what happened with Lincoln.


Plain potato should be fine, Christy.  Lincoln can't handle sweet pototo - they are in different botanical families. The allergy diet he was on was rabbit and regular potato based and he was fine with it - except it was so low in fat his coat got very dry.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> Plain potato should be fine, Christy.  Lincoln can't handle sweet pototo - they are in different botanical families. The allergy diet he was on was rabbit and regular potato based and he was fine with it - except it was so low in fat his coat got very dry.


Do you think I should order something else then? The one I ordered is Duck and SWEET potato. http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs-d-d-duck.php

The one that comes with plain potato is Whitefish and Potato http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs-d-d-whitefish.php

I thought since he was on the Salmon, the whitefish would be a good change of protein....it's still fish.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, the Whitefish and Potato is for elderly dogs (lower energy food). I wouldn't get it if I were you. Also as far as the sweet potato allergy, I wouldn't rule it out just yet. Lincoln was allergic to it, and it's great that Jane was able to figure that out... I know how hard that was on both of them. However, that doesn't mean that's what Rufus' allergy is! I mean, I would just take it one step at a time. Change the protein like you were planning, then cut out all grains, then cut out the sweet potato, if you still need to by that time. If you cut out 2 or more things at once, how will you know what the culprit is, right?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> Christy, the Whitefish and Potato is for elderly dogs (lower energy food). I wouldn't get it if I were you. Also as far as the sweet potato allergy, I wouldn't rule it out just yet. Lincoln was allergic to it, and it's great that Jane was able to figure that out... I know how hard that was on both of them. However, that doesn't mean that's what Rufus' allergy is! I mean, I would just take it one step at a time. Change the protein like you were planning, then cut out all grains, then cut out the sweet potato, if you still need to by that time. If you cut out 2 or more things at once, how will you know what the culprit is, right?


Right. It's just such a longgggg process and I want the problem fixed now! I's very frustrating to watch you dog itch and scratch and you can't do anything to make it immediately better! I don't want to use Benedryl or other meds at this point since he's not breaking the skin and it's only the hair that's the problem.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I agree, Lina. I think a sweet potato allergy is not as common as allergies to grains and some proteins (beef, chicken, etc.) Christy, try the duck and sweet potato and see how Rufus does. You might need to give it 8 weeks on the new food. I really hope you see some improvement - it is so hard to see our babies suffering!

Lincoln has had some more scabs erupt again - same time of year as last year, so I think he is also allergic to something environmental. We had some stray morning glories popping up and my hubby removed them - a couple days later, the scabs erupted.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> I agree, Lina. I think a sweet potato allergy is not as common as allergies to grains and some proteins (beef, chicken, etc.) Christy, try the duck and sweet potato and see how Rufus does. You might need to give it 8 weeks on the new food. I really hope you see some improvement - it is so hard to see our babies suffering!
> 
> Lincoln has had some more scabs erupt again - same time of year as last year, so I think he is also allergic to something environmental. We had some stray morning glories popping up and my hubby removed them - a couple days later, the scabs erupted.


Thanks guys. I will stick with the Duck and Sweet Potato as I had planned then. Now I just have to wait until it comes in to start on it. I've had him off corn products for a week now since I was waiting for the food to come in and I HAD try try something! He's still itching though...maybe a bit less? Maybe just hopeful thinking!

Oh man! Jane, how frustrating is that! Stupid morning glories!! I hope the scabs clear up quickly and he doesn't have anymore! That's really :frusty:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Christy - I adore Duck and sweet potato - I use the Wellness canned as an appetite enhancer to all their food - I've also tried lots of kibble with the sweet potato and never had a problem with Buddy.

I think chicken can become a problem since it's used in so many foods. That's why they want to to try something novel - salmon, duck, rabbit, etc.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Christy - I adore Duck and sweet potato - I use the Wellness canned as an appetite enhancer to all their food - I've also tried lots of kibble with the sweet potato and never had a problem with Buddy.
> 
> I think chicken can become a problem since it's used in so many foods. That's why they want to to try something novel - salmon, duck, rabbit, etc.


Oh man! If Rufus is allergic to chicken he might have a heart attack! It's his favorite food in the whole wide world!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Christy, just catching up on this thread and first off Rufus looks adorable in his new do!!

Allergies and food allergies are a complete and total pain in the poop shoot. Tito burrito has some allergy problems so we switched him to Fromm duck and potato and he is doing a lot better. Our vet also told to try a "novel" protein source. I think Rufus will be fine, but you do need to have LOTS of patience and it will take at least 8 weeks, maybe up to 12 for you to see results. As far as allergy testing, from what vets have told us the Food Allergy test is not as conclusive as just eliminating new foods and it is very expensive. Tito started itching a lot lately (when all the fires started) and we took him to get the allergy test for the non-food related items. It is expensive as well... I honestly am glad we will know (when we get our results, sheesh) exactly what is up with this kid. He has breakage on his face, and it is finally growing back in nice.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> Christy, just catching up on this thread and first off Rufus looks adorable in his new do!!
> 
> Tito started itching a lot lately (when all the fires started) and we took him to get the allergy test for the non-food related items. It is expensive as well... I honestly am glad we will know (when we get our results, sheesh) exactly what is up with this kid. He has breakage on his face, and it is finally growing back in nice.


Thank you for the compliment! I'm sorry to hear you've had problems with Tito and breakage. That must be even more concerting since you are showin him. It really is a PITA and I'm somewhat comforted to see I'm not in this alone~although it would be nicer for all of us if none of us had to deal with this!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I wish they didnt have allergies, but I think its just the way it is. It is so nice there are so many people on the forum with experiences and knowledge that they have gained that they can share. It really helps.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Christy, many customers at the store I work get the Fromm's Duck and Potato if they suspect allergies and their dogs do well with that. When it persists, though, we highly recommend a grain free food and Fromm's Surf n' Turf has been a big help to some. 

Our biggest seller, with the most success, has been Canada's Orijen (all their food is grain-free) and their Fish version is ALL fish, no other source of protein at all. There are dogs that can only eat this food so we are vigilant about keeping it on the shelves so the customers aren't stuck. 

I'd be very frustrated as well, and impatient! :frusty: Like you, I'd want the problem to be fixed NOW! lol Good luck with Rufus' new diet and hopefully it won't take you months and months to find a food that helps him.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Christy, many customers at the store I work get the Fromm's Duck and Potato if they suspect allergies and their dogs do well with that. When it persists, though, we highly recommend a grain free food and Fromm's Surf n' Turf has been a big help to some.
> 
> Our biggest seller, with the most success, has been Canada's Orijen (all their food is grain-free) and their Fish version is ALL fish, no other source of protein at all. There are dogs that can only eat this food so we are vigilant about keeping it on the shelves so the customers aren't stuck.
> 
> I'd be very frustrated as well, and impatient! :frusty: Like you, I'd want the problem to be fixed NOW! lol Good luck with Rufus' new diet and hopefully it won't take you months and months to find a food that helps him.


Thank you Marj! It's not an immediate fix thing so it is frustrating, but you take one step at a time. It's funny you mention a food that's all fish because fish is my top suspect right now! :biggrin1: I spent time last night going through food receipts and looking over pictures from earlier this year and there is a direct correlation between me changing to a Salmon kibble AND adding in Salmon oil to his food and the decline of his coat!

I bought both fish type items the beginning of April and would've started them shortly thereafter. Rufus wasin a fashion show on April 26 and still looked pretty good but after that his coat shows more and more breakage. Now he is off all fish products and I'm crossing my fingers that we see some improvement. They sure love the Fromm's Duck and Sweet Potato!


----------

